# Vamoots LBS pricing



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Guys ,,just want to know your thoughts on vamoots pricing,my LBS offered me $2850 OTD for vamoots frameset,is it a great deal? thanks:idea:


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Price is about right. Try to get them to throw in a seatpost.

Here is another seller for reference:

http://www.wrenchscience.com/road/Frames/Moots


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

bon_gabs said:


> Guys ,,just want to know your thoughts on vamoots pricing,my LBS offered me $2850 OTD for vamoots frameset,is it a great deal? thanks:idea:


Thats great OTD deal.


----------



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

I'd say that is a great deal...does that include the fork too? I just paid $3100 for vamoots frame/fork from my lbs.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

no fork no headset,just frame alone,,I guess you got a better deal..:thumbsup:



jkaber said:


> I'd say that is a great deal...does that include the fork too? I just paid $3100 for vamoots frame/fork from my lbs.


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

I paid $3,400 frame/fork and Chris King Headset (Moots Fork, which are made at the ENVE factory)


----------



## jkaber (May 22, 2002)

AndyMc2006 said:


> I paid $3,400 frame/fork and Chris King Headset (Moots Fork, which are made at the ENVE factory)


How did you find out they are made in the ENVE factory? Moots would only tell me that they are Chinese made. They don't look like they have the same shape as ENVE. Either way, the fork rides like a dream and it would be cool if it really was a custom painted ENVE.


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

The dealer I was buying them from told me they are made in the same factory as the ENVE forks are made. I had originally wanted a black fork, the ENVE. I was going to pay the extra $100.00 for it because I was not sure I wanted the silverish colered "moots/enve" fork. But after growing to like the colored fork I went ahead and cancelled the black enve because the LBS told me its not the identical fork but it is made by ENVE and its not a "better fork" for my $100.
Apparently this all happened after Alpha Q suddenly went out of business and they needed a new supplier.


----------

